# Waiting for cultivation results



## dstoltz (Apr 23, 2013)

Over the summer 2013 and fall, I inoculated probably 100 spots on property I own with Rufobrunnea agar and liquid cultures I had grown.. Some in garden spots, some around apple trees, some around mulberry trees and most in landscape material and plant beds. Since we still have 18in of snow cover , I am anxiously awaiting spring. I'll post any positive results I have along with the soil conditioning I performed.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Isn't that the " Landscape Morel " Did you introduce any to wood chips. ? Also they may fruit at anytime, not just in the spring. Let us know whatever happens. This will be pretty interesting !


----------



## dstoltz (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, Jack, it's the landscape morel. It's reported to be one of the easiest to cultivate and various articles I've read Rufos or a strain of have shown up from Baja to Israel
Unfortunately; I'm in Illinois with 18in of snow on the ground. Spring rains can't come soon enough.


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

We just lost the rest of the snow here in most places. Do the cultivated morels taste the same? I've heard of this last year but was a bit skeptical. Good luck


----------



## dstoltz (Apr 23, 2013)

Temps will be around 40 starting today (Tuesday) so I'm hoping to see ground again soon. As for the taste, I've never had a landscape morel (Rufo) but what i've read is that the Rufos are not as flavorful as greys in nature. But if I can step out my door and pick these, I'll give it a try.


----------

